# How long do you hold your smoke



## gottalovebud (Aug 1, 2006)

How long do most people hold their smoke. I hold it for about 5 seconds but my friend swears on holding his for 10. How long do you hold your smoke.


----------



## Smoof One (Aug 1, 2006)

holding your smoke in does nothing. THC binds to the lung tissue the moment it is inhaled. by holding in your smoke you are just cutting off the oxygen to the brain. making you light headed. also holding your smoke in fucks up your lungs. think about it would you take a huge rip off your ciggarette a hold it in? no. so dont be stupid and hold your smoke in. it does nothing.


----------



## LdyLunatic (Aug 1, 2006)

i have heard what you posted smoof before...i still hold though out of habit more than anything...and its only brief..second or two at most


----------



## Hick (Aug 1, 2006)

I kinda enjoy the head rush from holding it for 2 minutes..


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Aug 1, 2006)

Hick said:
			
		

> I kinda enjoy the head rush from holding it for 2 minutes..


 
+1 on that Hick. Dont know about the 2 min mark but I can get 45-60 sec.


----------



## DopeDoctor (Aug 1, 2006)

a lot of people think inhaling after a toke gets more out of a hit. true?


----------



## DaddyMack (Aug 1, 2006)

seems to, I always thought the idea was to leave the smoke in your lungs as long as possible so the max thc can be absorbed (n00b)


----------



## rockydog (Aug 1, 2006)

I used to hold it in, but I gave that up after I stopped doing it when my lungs began to feel it a bit.


----------



## LdyLunatic (Aug 1, 2006)

i did an experiment....and found that since quitting cigs i can hold it longer with less choking


----------



## cheebahawk (Aug 2, 2006)

yeah, when I don't have alot of weed, I always hold my hits in. I remember reading somewhere that your lungs can process air in the same breath for about 30 seconds...so never much longer than that!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 2, 2006)

*I hold my hit until i feel my lungs expand and start to cough. Like they say "If You Don't Cough, You Don't Get Off"!!!  *


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 2, 2006)

I hold it in about 10 seconds or so.  I've never counted.


----------



## Wasted (Aug 2, 2006)

I love playing a game my friend told me about called baseball. Its where you hit the pipe then hold the smoke till the pipe gets back to you. If you cant do it your out of the rotation and you play till the bowl is gone or your the last one.


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Aug 2, 2006)

I just procesed a field test, same bong to be used as the medium. 2 bowls of Flo were used in each test. 1st set of bowls were only held in briefly approx 5 sec hold time. Waited till I was sober to process the final test. 2 more bowls and these were held in till I was forced to exhale or passed out. I can defently say that holding your smoke longer was better in my case. Just my .02


----------



## Mutt (Aug 2, 2006)

I've always held it in. considered party foul not too. The body can only absorb it at a certain rate. so holding it in makes more absorbtion. So hold it in until you can't any longer. IMHO


----------



## Jon (Aug 3, 2006)

i normally dont hold it in too long... but if its not very good shit i hold it in until my throat feels better


----------



## LLCoolBud (Aug 3, 2006)

I hold mine in for 5 seconds or so... but ive read on many sites holding it in longer doesnt necisarily mean your going to get higher but, I do know for a fact that if you blow it out right away your wasting your weed no matter the scientific explination.  When i first started smokin i wouldnt hold it in that long ect then one time i held in in for just 1 2 3 ect blow out and bam it was like getting high again for the first time lol


----------



## FaTal1 (Aug 3, 2006)

Smoof One said:
			
		

> holding your smoke in does nothing. THC binds to the lung tissue the moment it is inhaled. by holding in your smoke you are just cutting off the oxygen to the brain. making you light headed. also holding your smoke in fucks up your lungs. think about it would you take a huge rip off your ciggarette a hold it in? no. so dont be stupid and hold your smoke in. it does nothing.


 
sorry but this was one of the stupidist things i read...  holding in the smoke does matter IMO i member when i first started smoking i never even held it in and i would never get high then when i finally heard that your soppuse to hold it in i got high and i hold it for as long as i can idk how long it is but it does get me pretty dam high  IMHO the longer you hold it the higher you get think about it you get high just by holding it in for about 10 secs and you go pass that you start feeling it more so hold yo hits in


----------



## FaTal1 (Aug 3, 2006)

Wasted said:
			
		

> I love playing a game my friend told me about called baseball. Its where you hit the pipe then hold the smoke till the pipe gets back to you. If you cant do it your out of the rotation and you play till the bowl is gone or your the last one.


 
i played that game b4 only we call it football the game is so worth it after a bowl or a blunt funt to play with blunts


----------



## Smoof One (Aug 4, 2006)

FaTal1 said:
			
		

> sorry but this was one of the stupidist things i read...  holding in the smoke does matter IMO i member when i first started smoking i never even held it in and i would never get high then when i finally heard that your soppuse to hold it in i got high and i hold it for as long as i can idk how long it is but it does get me pretty dam high  IMHO the longer you hold it the higher you get think about it you get high just by holding it in for about 10 secs and you go pass that you start feeling it more so hold yo hits in



well thats you genuis! sorry you cant get high cuz you dont know how to inhale properly. holding in your smoke for about 5 secs is recommended but i mean ppl that hold the smoke in for extreme amounts of time are just being stupid. get a vaporizor if your lungs are that fucked up that they cant absorb THC. or heres an idea take a break! 
when you smoke cannabis your burning plant material. think about it would you inhale the smoke from burning leaves? no. so when you hold in huge hit for like 60+ secs. your really just making your lungs work double time for you being an idiot.

dont directly attack me or my posts again again Fatal. I'm entitled to my own opinion, and my opinion is that its not to bright to hold in smoke for exesive amounts of time...


----------



## rasta (Aug 4, 2006)

till i turn blue and cant hold it anylonger ,hahahaha PEACE,LOVE,RASTAFARI


----------



## Tarcisius (Aug 4, 2006)

No need to get hostile guys. The real bueaty of smoking is the 10,000 different ways it can be done. Different strokes for different folks and all that jazz. If you hold your smoke in you're very likely increasing the rate of your circulation due to your heart pumping faster to compensate for the lack of fresh oxygen...which I'm assuming will help you feel the high more quickly. I don't think it can possibly be bad for your health...And comparing a hit to either cigs or burning leaves just doesn't make sense to me. Cigs have way more shit in them, and they cause cancer and whatnot. Burning leaves? I think I see what yu're getting at, but you gotta remember that pot is dried and cured...and the carb on pipes/bongs etc is for inhaling fresh air along with the smoke.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Aug 4, 2006)

Easy there man. In your first post of the thread, you implied that anyone who held in their smoke was stupid. Now you've heard back a post that used the same word..."stupid", and you've gotten uptight about it. Now in this post you throw out the name "idiot". That would tempt someone to name you back. Saying that someone isn't very bright because they disagree with you is another type of name calling and just incites someone to call you something in return.

How's this: You don't hold in your smoke because you believe it hurts you to do so. There, I said it without including any name calling or inference.

That's why we don't allow name calling on this group. You can have any opinion you wish within reason, but the name calling has to stop.

Thanks folks.



"well thats you genuis! just being stupid. you being an idiot. its not to bright"


.


----------



## FaTal1 (Aug 5, 2006)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Easy there man. In your first post of the thread, you implied that anyone who held in their smoke was stupid. Now you've heard back a post that used the same word..."stupid", and you've gotten uptight about it. Now in this post you throw out the name "idiot". That would tempt someone to name you back. Saying that someone isn't very bright because they disagree with you is another type of name calling and just incites someone to call you something in return.
> 
> How's this: You don't hold in your smoke because you believe it hurts you to do so. There, I said it without including any name calling or inference.
> 
> ...


 

yeah man dont be calling me names you dont know me and i like to stay away from the drama i didnt call you any names nore did i try to disrespect your opinion you asked for opinions and i gave you mine so why trip? and you also need to go re read what i said...cuz i said that when i first started smoking i never inhale it or held it


----------



## Wasted (Aug 6, 2006)

FaTal1 said:
			
		

> i played that game b4 only we call it football the game is so worth it after a bowl or a blunt funt to play with blunts


I love playing it. I nevered played with a blunt but now I want to because that would get me so high


----------



## Smoof One (Aug 6, 2006)

its chill, my bad...i just over-reacted. sorry.


----------



## FaTal1 (Aug 8, 2006)

Smoof One said:
			
		

> its chill, my bad...i just over-reacted. sorry.


 
its all good i didnt mean to get you all upset and shit you know?


----------



## Smoof One (Aug 8, 2006)

roger that my man, its all good. i was probably just in a shity mood when i saw that. so no harm done.

peace.


----------

